
GoDaddy Acquires MailChimp Competitor Mad Mimi - nreece
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/20/godaddy-acquires-mailchimp-competitor-mad-mimi-to-beef-up-its-email-marketing-service/
======
abuzafor
I don't know exactly, It is good news or bad to all user of Mad Mimi. I have
been using Mad Mimi as my email marketing service and as much as I know,
GoDaddy supports SOPA. So, I think This acquisition can be Bad news for us and
If Mad Mimi Remain the same just some improvements, Thumbs Up!

Today Morning, I received a main from Gary Levitt confirming that they are
joining with Godaddy and Here is the Main That I received:
[http://www.techiesmith.com/godaddy-acquires-mad-
mimi/](http://www.techiesmith.com/godaddy-acquires-mad-mimi/)

Anyway, We are looking for some improvements of Mad Mimi. As Gary Levitt Says,
The Support of godaddy, I also think That, Mad Mimi just took the right path
to improve their support but will they still remain free for beginner?

~~~
deanlevitt
Hey there,

Dean here from Mad Mimi (and Gary's brother and partner). Thanks for posting
these awesome questions. You bring up some valid points.

Let's discuss SOPA first. While GoDaddy initially supported SOPA they changed
their position and now, under Blake, their new(ish) CEO, they strongly support
privacy and a free and open web.

The way we look at this acquisition is this: Mad Mimi is going to stay the
same. The same people, same developers and same customer support. We'll
continue making improvements like we've always done (based on Gary's ideas and
customer feedback and inspiration).

We'll slowly build out a deep integration into GoDaddy for their customers and
look at new ways to innovate and stay awesome.

We're not going to change and see this as a cool opportunity to be a force for
positive change in a larger company. I'm totally open to chatting more about
this too - just shoot me an email at dean @ madmimi.com.

Cheers Dean

~~~
abuzafor
Hello Dean, Thanks for replying on this thread and assuring me that Mad Mimi
is going to remain the same as always.

